# What to Preach to Unbelievers.



## Quatchu

If you were given the opportunity to preach the gospel to a room full of unbelievers what passage of scripture would you preach from?


----------



## Edward

Eph 2:8-10 would provide a good start for a message.


----------



## Loopie

Romans 1 might also be a great place to start.


----------



## Jack K

For most unbelievers I know, I would start with a simple passage from one of the gospels that shows what a singularly amazing person Jesus is... probably something that shows the mix of compassion and power that come together in one man. The healing of the leper in Luke 5 comes to mind. In addition to showing both Jesus' compassion and his power, it provides a simple demonstration of coming to him in faith.

I would NOT hit them over the head with a lot of theology. I would start by simply showing them a compelling view of Jesus that they probably haven't stopped to really see before.

Side note... the preacher in question knows, one would hope, that he doesn't have to get them converted in one sermon. Conversion is the Spirit's job, to do in his time. The preacher's job is the show them Jesus and the gospel. And it may well be that the purpose of this one sermon is just to break down initial barriers and get them interested.


----------



## Miss Marple

John 20.


----------

